# os 9.x Stuck In a Rut



## JakeMastaFla (Dec 7, 2004)

Well I just want to be able to get online with my mac but I have no browser, but when i download it I get screwed with a non mac formated disk- so when it is a mac disk i still cant open it because I dont have any expanders. I tried everything, even had my friend download it w/ his mac and burn it to cd. If anyone has an idea im open to anything.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

JakeMastaFla said:


> Well I just want to be able to get online with my mac but I have no browser, but when i download it I get screwed with a non mac formated disk- so when it is a mac disk i still cant open it because I dont have any expanders. I tried everything, even had my friend download it w/ his mac and burn it to cd. If anyone has an idea im open to anything.


Sometimes there are issues with CDs. Macs usually can read PC-formatted disks and Zip cartridges. PCs usually cannot read Mac-formatted anything--especially older PCs. I have heard of some CDs formatted on either the Mac or PC that won't work in either. (Could be the CD drive at fault.)

STUFFIT EXPANDER
Is your friend using OS9 or OSX? If using OS9, have him or her copy two files to a floppy disk. The files are found in the System Folder.

Go to: System Folder/Extensions
Copy: Stuffit Engine and Stuffit Engine PowerPlug

Put the floppy in your computer and copy those to files to your computer's System Folder/Extensions. Restart your computer.

OR

Have your friend go to the Stuffit Expander site and download the free software. Make sure it's the version written for OS9. Scroll to the bottom of the following page to find version 7.0.3.

http://www.stuffit.com/mac/expander/updates.html

BROWZER - NETSCAPE
To get the appropriate version of Netscape, go to the following URL.

http://channels.netscape.com/ns/browsers/archive.jsp

Since I don't know how much RAM or hard disk space you're working with, I'd recommend downloading and installing Netscape Communicator version 4.8.

BROWZER - EXPLORER
If you want to use Explorer, go to the Microsoft site below and find the appropriate version for OS9, which is 5.1.7.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/search.aspx?displaylang=en&categoryid=5

For Microsoft support of Mac products (Explorer, Office), go to the Mactopia section.

http://www.microsoft.com/mac/

If you and your friend have Zip drives and cartridges, try copying to those instead of burning a CD. (Or try burning a CD, using the above recommended software).

Good luck.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

If you have the system disc, you can do a custom install, and install just the browser, probably Netscape.


----------

